# Finally got my buck!



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Hunted hard this week and finally this morning this guy walked out into the cornfield at 150 yds .the 350 barked went 60 yards and piled up.now time to get a baldy


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a real stud.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

Good job - great buck


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Buck


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. He was doing some serious rubbing before you shot him.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck! Good luck on baldy.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Great Job! Congrats.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Good job on great buck and a long shot.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

We have a farm and East Canton, but my uncle brush hogs the whole fields every year and it really pushes a deer out I think


----------

